# DIY Component Cabinet Day 1 of ???



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

As you may know because of my previous post
I've been wanting to build a new c...etween coats so I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great start mate! My favorite pic - the one of the boys! Not sure why, but boys sure do love pushing those carts, don't they? 

As far as cutting a full piece, what I have done is to use a 2x4 as a guide for my skill saw. I clamp it to the full sheet so that the frame of the skill saw butts right up to the 2x4. Works pretty well......


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad to see you jumped in and decided to build your rack! Has it come out so far under the cost you looked at with the allthread? 

Looks like you have a good plan forward, but I must say you are a brave man for primering and painting over carpet in your theater!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice project. My old system used two Middle Atlantic 19" racks. I still have one of them in the way in the garage.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I originally bought the Kreg Rip Cut to help me with the long pieces. Other folks claim it works as good as a panel saw for large pieces. I guess I just need more time. It did help out with cuttings consistent width pieces for the shelf inserts.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

BD55 said:


> Looks like you have a good plan forward, but I must say you are a brave man for primering and painting over carpet in your theater!


You are right, I have my speakers covered with spare fabric from my panel build. I'll look around for an old sheet or something to put on the floor. Normally I'm very good about those things, but I guess I was anxious to get started.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Wardsweb said:


> Nice project. My old system used two Middle Atlantic 19" racks. I still have one of them in the way in the garage.


You setup is beautiful! I like the way the Reel to Reels sit outside the trim work.

Today is a pretty dreary day in Philly, so I've been able to put some time in on the project, as I'm home this week. I'll post Day 2 pics later on tonight. I hope to get the middle (HEAVY!) and sides primed and painted today.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

mpompey said:


> You setup is beautiful! I like the way the Reel to Reels sit outside the trim work.
> 
> Today is a pretty dreary day in Philly, so I've been able to put some time in on the project, as I'm home this week. I'll post Day 2 pics later on tonight. I hope to get the middle (HEAVY!) and sides primed and painted today.


Thanks. That is an old picture. Things have change a lot in 10 years.

By the way are you the Quizat Haderach or just a desert survivor?


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

Good luck with your build...my cabinet is still standing, it is about 7' tall.

I recommend this Jig from Rockler and a depth stop bit to speed things along!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

foraye said:


> I recommend this Jig from Rockler and a depth stop bit to speed things along!


Thanks, I've heard that Rockler makes some decent products. I ordered a similar one from Kreg
to drill shelf pins. I'll probably get to that tomorrow. I'll be priming and painting later on today.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*DIY Cabinet Day 2 of ???*

Summary of the day’s accomplishments

Installed casters on cabinet base
Gluing & clamping of cabinet middle
Unclamped cabinet middle and drilled together
Drilled pocket holes in cabinet sides & middle
Primed Cabinet sides & middle

Today started out as a pretty dreary day in Philly










Since I'm home this week, I figured I could put in some time on the cabinet. What better way
to motivate myself to make some progress, than knowing I needed to post an update tonight.

Enjoy the work...


Installing 2.5" locking casters on the bottom piece. If nothing else, this cabinet is going to be 
built like a tank!











Another shot with the casters...











Marking up the center support piece...











Good ole KReg Pocket jig doing it's work. I'm hoping that this cordless drill is up to the task of drilling out
all of the shelf pin holes. I'm half considering buying a corded model just so I don't run out of juice. I only
have 2 batteries and they are NiCad at that.











Spray painting pocket holes just in case paint can't get in there.











Sides getting their first coat of primer...












Sides after 3 coats of primer. Since the sides are going to be highly visible, like the top, I gave them 3 coats of primer. I actually had to go back and drill pocket holes for the top as I forgot to do that prior to this pic. I don't know what I was thinking.










Tomorrow's tasks:

Cut and paint 1x4s and 1x2 for rear cable support tracks
3 coats flat black middle support and side pieces
Drill shelf pin holes in middle and side pieces
Assemble and square up unit (Time permitting)


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

BD55 said:


> Glad to see you jumped in and decided to build your rack! Has it come out so far under the cost you looked at with the allthread?



Right now I'm about $60 cheaper than the all thread version. The shelf pin and shelf pin jig were a $40 expense
that wasn't present in the threaded rod version. But I'm sure I'll use them somewhere else in another project. So I can think of it as an investment. But I like the design of the wood version with the independently adjustable shelving and solid structure more than the flexy version. So that has to count for something right? 

Current costs are $173.87 versus estimate of $240.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a nice savings and getting new tooling is always worth it


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*

Day 3 of Cabinet build

Summary of the day’s accomplishments


4 coats black on sides (Front & Back)
3 coats black on middle (Front & Back)
Nothing too terribly exciting happened yesterday. I got a later start than I had planned. (Woke up late and was out of coffee!)

So after a mad cap dash to get the boys to school, I stopped by the coffee 
store to pick up some beans and headed back to the homestead to get my 
day started.

Tuesday was busier than Monday, as I had made previous plans with the family. So I split up
the task list to just get the middle and sides finished painting. (BORING!!!) With shelf pins, assembly, and shelf painting to happen today. After this project, I want to research HVLP paint systems. This rolling and rolling to make sure I get an even coat just ate up my day.

Anyway here are some pics...



Getting ready for first coat of flat black for the sides. I wanted to make sure these look nice as they will be seen the most.












After the first coat...












Then the second....












Then the third...












And finally both sides with four coats...












There really is nothing more boring that watching/or waiting for paint to dry. Glad that part is finally over. The shelf pieces will get 1 coat of primer and maybe and 2 coats black and that is it. But since they are smaller pieces I can paint both sides at once using the jig.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*

Painting like most finishes is part science and part art. You may want to do some research on Floetrol paint additive for future paint projects to help you get a nice finish.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Foetrol? Is that something I can buy myself or do I ask for it to be mixed in? Guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*



Wardsweb said:


> You may want to do some research on Floetrol paint additive for future paint projects to help you get a nice finish.


I just hit up the web and that additive looks interesting. Wifey is seeing how my cabinet is coming together and has already put in an order for a desk and hutch for her study. I may practice in her room!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*

Floetrol is a paint additive used primarily for thinning paint when spraying. You really cannot beat a HVLP setup when you are looking for a smooth finish.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*



mpompey said:


> Foetrol? Is that something I can buy myself or do I ask for it to be mixed in? Guess I need to do some more research.


You may buy it at Home Depot and Lowes, just to name a couple places. It thins the paint some but the real effect is a little longer drying time needed to let the agent allow the paint to self level. This helps to eliminate roller marks, brush streaks and orange peel.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cabinet Day 3 of ???*

Gotcha, that may alleviate my need to put on a ton of coats to get a decent finish. Thanks.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*DIY Component Cabinet Day 4 of ???*

Summary of the day's work:


Drilled shelf pin holes in middle and sides
Assembled and squared up unit.
Painted and installed back supports/wire runs
Primed and painted shelf pieces
Installed handles on the front
Tomorrows’s plan: Start moving some gear into new rack and testing it out.

Finally some progress!!! Albeit I made a stupid, STUPID, STUPID, STUPID mistake!

When calculating the width of the cabinet and shelves, I forgot to account for the
width of the shelf pin inserts. When I cut the shelves to be exactly flush, they wouldn’t fit with the inserts in. I ended up trimming the shelves a bit to get them to work. Thankfully I found out before I painted during the dry run of the assembly. Close call there.

Anyway let’s see some pics...

Breaking out my Kreg jig for shelf pin holes. Kinda expensive for only six holes. 
I wish in were twice as long or half as much. Useful little tool though.











One column of shelf inserts done. I had just enough capacity in my cordless 14.4v drill to get these done.
After about 4 columns of inserts the battery was done. But thankfully I had 2 batteries, so it all
worked out.











One side finished...











Getting ready to do a dry run of assembly. Here I' using what I call "Squaring Blocks". I've measured
and cut these boys square to help support the pieces and help me square it up when I put them together. 











One side with squaring blocks attached...











Both sides and middle up...











Top on and unpainted shelves installed. Here is where I was "reminded" about accounting for shelf pins.











Now all that is left is to paint those shelf pieces, install back supports for cable management and test this bad boy out. Can't wait!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

At this point does it tend to rock side to side a little? If it does, I would make the cable support have a secondary purpose of lateral bracing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

BD55 said:


> At this point does it tend to rock side to side a little? If it does, I would make the cable support have a secondary purpose of lateral bracing.


That is what I was thinking as well - when I built mine, I had quite a bit of lateral movement. I added a brace across the back that spanned 4 shelves and it pretty much took all that movement away.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, that was the plan from the beginning. I have a 4" piece that runs down the middle, and two 2.5" pieces that run the length of the sides. Those combined with the squaring blocks removed most of the movement. It rocks less than my purchased unit.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Day 5

Summary of day’s work:



Last touch up paint on some of the last shelves
Pulled out old rack
Test fit new rack in old space
Placed components in new rack

I’m almost finished! The state of my room is driving me crazy but I’m a day away from being done with this project. Yesterday during a day with my boys we went to Best Buy and while I was there I took a look at their cabinets and racks to compare the prices. They had six component stands that were north of $250! So I feel better with my investment and my abilities. Now I just want my room back.

Anyway, let’s see some pics.

Finally finished and painted. I actually have room to add another shelf on both sides
for future purchases.












Test fit in the old location. There is about ½ inch clearance between DVD racks and side of the cabinet. LIKE A GLOVE!












Getting ready to perform surgery on the old rack...












Taking her for a test drive...












The back with plenty of room now...











Stay tuned for the finale...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks real nice and roomy great job!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

That is something to be proud of. Nice work. Kudos!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

And on the sixth day...

Okay, I’m finally finished. I think I managed to give myself a cold in the process. Probably those late nights burning the midnight oil in order to get this done in a week. That and my germy kids that are always around me!

Summary of today’s activities:


Installed rest of the gear
Wired everything up 
and organized power and signal cables.

Anyway, here are the last of the pics...

Here’s what the back of my outgrown rack used to look like...










It didn’t always look like such a rat’s nest. I think over time and with the addition of additional components, it became one of those things that I was always going to get around to. In addition, some of the 1” mounting squares have peeled back from their adhesive backing which allowed some of the wires to droop.


Back of the new rack with mounting squares installed...












Rack all wired up...










Each component has plenty of space to breath and operate. The depth is 22” which was dictated by the Emotiva more than any other piece. In my old rack it butted right up against the back and I had to cut out holes for the wires with a spade bit to make everything work.


Rack pushed back in the corner and all powered up. I ended up putting a piece of electrical tape over the LED on the ridiculously huge XBOX power brick.












Overall I’m very satisfied with the piece and with all the experience and wisdom I got for the guys on this site. This was a great week!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Outstanding job mate - that looks fantastic!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate it. I actually enjoy my system better. In addition, I must have gotten some ground loop buzz before, because now I don't hear that tiny buzzing sound when I turn on my receiver and amp.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nicely done! That's a very well thought out custom rack, and it looks nice and sturdy. I noticed a lot of Kreg tools in the photos... how do you like the Rip-Cut? I'm thinking about ordering one. Is it pretty steady and easy to cut straight with?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Owen Bartley said:


> I noticed a lot of Kreg tools in the photos... how do you like the Rip-Cut? I'm thinking about ordering one. Is it pretty steady and easy to cut straight with?


Yeah, I'm becoming a bit of a Kreg fan boy huh?

The RipCut works well if you have a sharp blade and your piece is either heavy or secured well. You need to check the calibration each time you use it as the cut indicator may have moved. The only negative thing I have to say about it is the guide arm for squaring your cut needs to be longer. As your blade exits the material there is less and less of the guide arm along your wood piece ensuring a square cut. The blade could lose its straight line in the last couple of inches.

Other than that, I think it's a fine tool. No replacement for a true table saw, but until I make room in my garage for one, it'll do.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

That turned out awesome! Looks great and tons of room to expand! Really nice job :T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> Nice project. My old system used two Middle Atlantic 19" racks. I still have one of them in the way in the garage.


Dude CLS speakers!!! Very nice, with real to real.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

mpompey said:


> Yeah, I'm becoming a bit of a Kreg fan boy huh?
> 
> The RipCut works well if you have a sharp blade and your piece is either heavy or secured well. You need to check the calibration each time you use it as the cut indicator may have moved. The only negative thing I have to say about it is the guide arm for squaring your cut needs to be longer. As your blade exits the material there is less and less of the guide arm along your wood piece ensuring a square cut. The blade could lose its straight line in the last couple of inches.
> 
> Other than that, I think it's a fine tool. No replacement for a true table saw, but until I make room in my garage for one, it'll do.


Great, thanks! That's pretty much what I was thinking. I'll have a tablesaw eventually, but I have some wainscoting to do before it will be here, and this might be a life saver, cutting 3" stiles and rails with a circular saw.

*Luther*, have I seen your system on AK, or was it here at the Shack before too? Very impressive.


----------

